# Prüfen ob Objekt existiert



## nieselfriem (5. Jun 2012)

Hallo!

In einer Methode soll eine Anweisung erst ausgeführt werden, wenn das Objekt erzeugt worden ist. Wie prüft man in einer Bedingung, ob das Objekt schon erzeugt worden ist?

ist es mit 
	
	
	
	





```
if(objekt_ref!=null)
```
 möglich?

Grüße niesel


----------



## HimBromBeere (5. Jun 2012)

wöre eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## El_Rabbit (6. Jun 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, is das so?

Wenn man eine Obektreferenzvariable null setzt, dann kann's ja sein dass der GarbageCollector einfach noch keinen Bock hatte das Objekt zu killen oder?

Falls du sowas aber nicht machst und dein Programm auch nicht ohne dein Wissen, dann kannst du aber vermute ich davon ausgehen, dass das Objekt vermutlich existiert.

edit:schon etwas zu spät am abend. du prüfst ja nicht auf null, sondern auf etwas anderes als null.
dennoch bleibt die problematik, dass der GC unberechenbar ist. und wenn deine referenz auf irgendein objekt zeigt, biste ge..täuscht


----------



## HimBromBeere (6. Jun 2012)

> dann kann's ja sein dass der GarbageCollector einfach noch keinen Bock hatte das Objekt zu killen oder?


Die Frage war aber nicht, ob das Objekt NOCH da ist, sondern ob es SCHON erzeugt wurde. NULL bedeutet hierbei zweifelsfrei, dass das Objekt (noch) nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## XHelp (6. Jun 2012)

Kann den Einwand von El_Rabbit nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn die Referenz nicht null ist, dann kannst du auf das Objekt zugreifen, wenn es null ist, dann kann es dir doch egal sein, was der GC damit macht - für dich ist die Instanz weg.


----------



## El_Rabbit (6. Jun 2012)

Ja, hab vermutlich um eine Ecke zu viel gedacht. Wenn nicht aus Versehen was total verrücktes passiert (siehe meinen edit) dann dürfte das so passen.

Ich geh ma ins Bettchen, schon wieder viel zu spät ^^

edit:



> Wenn die Referenz nicht null ist, dann kannst du auf das Objekt zugreifen



Aber halt nicht mehr unbedingt garantiert auf *DIESES* Objekt. Zugegeben. Eine Ecke zu viel. Gut nacht


----------



## faetzminator (6. Jun 2012)

Wenn du aber aus dieser Sicht diskutierst, dann sind Objekte so oder so nie null, das können höchstens die Variablen sein


----------

